# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  رأي قانون عن تصفية الشركات التُجارية بالمملكة العربية السعودية

## أم خطاب

*رأي قانون عن تصفية الشركات التُجارية بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
*
*( رأي قانون عن تصفية الشركات التُجارية بالمملكة العربية السعودية )

هناك نوعين من الشركات التُجارية :
النوع الأول ( التصفية الإختيارية ) . وتكون بناءاً على طلب الشركاء بالشركة وذلك من خلال إجتماعهم في الجمعية العامة للشركاء وبإصدار قراراً بالتصفية بناءاً على موافقة الشركاء الحاضرون في الإجتماع وبموجب قرار الشركاء يتم التقدم لديوان المظالم بطلب تصفية الشركة إختيارياً .
النوع الثاني ( التصفية الإجبارية ) . وتكون التصفية الإجبارية بناءاً على طلب أحد الشركاء أو بناءاً على طلب أحد دائني الشركة ويكون ذلك عن طريق التقدم لديوان المظالم بطلب تصفية الشركة إجبارياً .
وفي الحالتين بعد تقديم طلب تصفية الشركة يقوم ديوان المظالم بطلب ميزانيات الشركة المُعتمدة من المُحاسب القانوني والتي تبين حجم الخسائر التي حققتها الشركة وبعد ما يطلع رئيس الديوان على هذه الميزانيات فيقرر إما تصفية الشركة أم لا ، فإن قرر التصفية فيقوم بتعيين مُصفي للشركة ( السنديك ) والمُصفي القانوني للشركة يقوم بتعيين حارس قضائي للشركة وفي الغالب ما يكون المُصفي هو نفسه الحارس القضائي للشركة ، ومنة لحظة دخول الشركة في مرحلة التصفية "تحتفظ الشركة بشخصيتها " ( م/216) وتنتهي شخصيتها القانونية " تنتهي سلطة المُديرين واعضاء مجلس الإدارة بإنقضاء الشركة ويظل هؤلاء قائمين على إدارتها ويعتبرون بالنسبة للغير في حكم المُصفيين إلى أن يتم تعيين المصفي " (م/217) ويظل مُديري الشركة قائمين على إدارتها إلى أن يتم تعيين المُصفي ويكون مُصفي الشركة في حكم الولي على هذه الشركة ، والتصفية يقوم بها مُصفي واحد أو أكثر من الشركاء أو غيرهم ( أي يجوز أن يكون مُصفي الشركة من الشركاء أو من غيرهم ) ويتولى الشركاء أو الجمعية العامة للشركة تعيين المُصفين أو إستبدالهم وتحديد سُلطاتهم وصلاحياتهم ومُكافأتهم ورواتبهم .
( لكن ) إذا كان حل الشركة وتصفيتها تم عن طريق صدور حكم من ديوان المظالم ( إذن ) فالديوان هو الذي يقوم بتعيين المُصفيين وتحديد سُلطاتهم ورواتبهم ومُكافئتهم .
( أما ) إذا كان حل الشركة وتصفيتها تم عن طريق صدور قرار من ديوان المظالم ( إذن ) فالديوان هو الذي يقوم بتعيين المُصفيين وتحديد سُلطاتهم وصلاحياتهم ومُكافأتهم ورواتبهم ( م/218 ) " وإذا قرر ديوان المظالم حل الشركة أو بطلانها عينت المُصفيين وحدت سلطاتهم ومُكافأتهم " .......هذا بالنسبة لمن له الحق في تعيين المُصفيين وتُحدد سلطاتهم وصلاحياتهم ومُكافأتهم ورواتبهم .
( ملحوظة ) : قرارات المُصفيين تكون نافذة في حق الشركاء وتلتزم الشركة بأعمال المُصفيين الداخلة في حدود سُلطاتهم ولا تترتب أية مسؤولية في ذمة المُصفيين بسبب مُباشرة الأعمال المذكورة .
( ملحوظة ) : في حالة تجاوز المُصفيين حدود سلطاتهم "وكونون مسؤولين بالتضامن عن تعويض الضرر الذي يُصيب الشركة والشركاء والغير نتيجة تجاوزهم حدود سُلطاتهم أو نتيجة الأخطاء التي يرتكبونها في أداء أعمالهم " ( م/219 ) .
بالنسبة لمهام المُصفيين : يكون للمُصفيين " أوسع السلطات في تحويل كافة موجودات الشركة إلى نقود بما في ذلك بيع المنقولات والعقارات بالمُمارسة أو المزاد ولكن لا يكون للمُصفيين أن يبيعوا أموال الشركة جملة أو يقدموها حصة في شركة أخرى إلا إذا صرحت لهم بذلك الجهة التي عينتهم " ( م/220 ) .
ملحوظة هامة جداً : لا يجوز للمُصفيين أن يبيعوا أموال الشركة جملة أو يقدموها حصة في شركة أخرى إلا إذا صرحت لهم الشركة التي قامت بتعيينهم .
ويكون للمُصفين أن يقوموا بتسديد ديون الشركة إن كانت حالة الأداء ( ديون مُمتازة ) وتجنيب المبالغ اللازمة لسدادها إن كانت اجلة أو مُتنازع عليها ( م/222 ) . 

( ملحوظة ) : الديون المُمتازة هي :
(1) بموجب حكم قضائي .
(2) الدائن جهة حكومية .
(3) الديون مُتعلقة بأجرة عمالة .
(4) رواتب أو أجر المُصفيين تُعد من ضمن الديون المُمتازة .
" تكون للديون الناشئة عن التصفية أولوية عن الديون الأخرى " ( م/222 ).
وعلى المُصفيين بعد أن يقوموا بسداد الديون على الوجه السابق أن يردوا إلى الشركاء قيمة حصصهم في رأس المال وأن يوزعوا عليهم الفائض بعد ذلك وفقاً لنصوص عقد الشركة فإذا لم يتضمن العقد نصوصاً في هذا الشأن وزع الفائض على الشركاء بنسبة حصصهم في رأس المال وإذ لم يكفي صافي موجودات الشركة للوفاء بحصص الشركاء وزعت الخسارة بينهم بحسب النسبة المُقررة في توزيع الخسائر .
ويعد المصفون خلال ثلاثة أشهر من مُباشرتهم لعملهم وبالإشتراك مع مراقب الحسابات إن وجد جرداً بما للشركة من أصول وما عليها من خصوم وعلى المُديرين أو أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أن يقدموا إلى المُصفيين في هذه المُناسبة دفاتر الشركة وسجلاتها ووثائقها والإيضاحات والبيانات التي يطلبونها وفي نهاية كل سنه مالية يعد المصفون ميزانية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وتقريراً عن أعمال التصفية وتعرض هذه الوثائق على الشركاء أو الجمعية العامة للموافقة عليها وفقاً لنصوص عقد الشركة أو نظامها وعند إنتهاء التصفية يقدم المصفون حساباً ختامياً عن أعمالهم . 
( ملحوظة ) : لا تنتهي التصفية إلا بتصديق الشركاء أو الجمعية العامة على الحساب المذكور ويشهر المصفون القرار الصادر بتعيينهم بطرق الشهر المقررة لتعديل عقد الشركة أو نظامها .
( ملحوظة ) : من حق الشريك بالشركة الإطلاع على وثائق الشركة المُقررة لها في نظام الشركات أو ف عقد الشركة أو نظامها . 
شروط في تصفية الشركة :
(1) تقديم مركز مالي للشركة حديث مُعتمد من مُحاسب قانوني مُرخص له العمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية يبين قدرة الشركة على الوفاء بإلتزاماتها .
(2) تقديم ما يُفيد سريان السجل التُجاري الخاص بالشركة .
(3) توقيع كافة الشركاء على قرار التصفية مع المُصادقة على تواقيعهم من الغرفة التُجارية الصناعية أو حضورهم أو من ينوب عنهم بوكالات شرعية للتوقيع أمام الموظف المُختص بهذه الإدارة .
(4) إعداد مشروع قرار شهر التصفية لإعتمادة من الوزارة ومن ثم نشرة في الصحف .
في حالة تعيين المُصفي علية القيام بالاتي :
(1) إعداد جرد بالإشتراك مع مراقب الحسابات بجميع ما للشركة من أصول وما عليها من خصوم خلال (3) ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ مُباشرة المُصفي لأعماله . 
(2) تقديم شهادة من مصلحة الزكاة والدخل بإنهاء الوضع الزكوي .
(3) تقديم شهادة من مكتب العمل بتصفية وضع العمالة .
(4) تقديم تقرير عن أعمال التصفية وحساباً ختامياً للتصفية مُصادق علية من الشركاء مع أصل شهر إنتهاء التصفية .

"المُستشار شريف"*

منقول as

----------

